# Wanted list



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jan 6, 2008)

I have several species here and wish to start breeding projects with some here is a list of animals I am looking for. I can buy or adopt I would like to find

Chinese box turtles males, females or juvies
Marginated tortosies Adult females or sexable juvies (have two large males here)
Golden greek males and females 
Captive born yellow foots both sexes
Captive born redfoots females
Male russian torts
female leopard tortoises


----------

